

The Times Discovers Pizza (1944) - bmmayer1
http://www.nytimes.com/times-insider/2015/04/13/1944-the-times-discovers-pizza/?smid=tw-nytimes

======
anon4
So the plural of pizza is actually pizze? Good to know.

